# Can you dispute ratings?



## jRockstan

Like ebay feedback, can you dispute Uber ratings and have them removed?


----------



## novadrivergal

If your reasons are rational and backed up by the record of what happened on your ride, AND you have good standing as a driver, Lyft is good about this. Uber will say no or tell you they will do it but won't.


----------



## Matador350

I've sent them an email just now about a 1 start rating I received. My track record shows (25) 5 star and (4) 4 star rating before I got hit with the 1 start that dropped my rating down quite a bit. I just want an explanation as to why I got the 1 star since they didn't leave any feedback.


----------



## Ubernic

Matador350 said:


> I've sent them an email just now about a 1 start rating I received. My track record shows (25) 5 star and (4) 4 star rating before I got hit with the 1 start that dropped my rating down quite a bit. I just want an explanation as to why I got the 1 star since they didn't leave any feedback.


How do you know what they rated you? All I see if 5 stars or non 5 stars.


----------



## wk1102

Ubernic said:


> How do you know what they rated you? All I see if 5 stars or non 5 stars.


Figure it out mathematically


----------



## wk1102

jRockstan said:


> Like ebay feedback, can you dispute Uber ratings and have them removed?


There are a few posts of people claiming they have been successful getting an unfair rating removed but i have not been successful. I had a puker, he rated me 5☆s. The next day when I got my cleaning fee he changed it to a 1☆. Ive been trying ever since to get it removed.
Its been 2 months now, I know its ot going to get removed but once or twice a week I keep the email exchange alive.

So, Id say its very rare to get a rating removed.


----------



## Matador350

wk1102 said:


> There are a few posts of people claiming they have been successful getting an unfair rating removed but i have not been successful. I had a puker, he rated me 5☆s. The next day when I got my cleaning fee he changed it to a 1☆. Ive been trying ever since to get it removed.
> Its been 2 months now, I know its ot going to get removed but once or twice a week I keep the email exchange alive.
> 
> So, Id say its very rare to get a rating removed.


Yea I tried and uber hit me back with the reasons they can't do it. Oh well.


----------



## dnlbaboof

no uber wont do it, i had a pax make racist comments and even then all they said was they could get him kicked off, no change of rating. They dont care. They are too busy cutting rates to 5 cents a mile.


----------



## avguste

I have been trying this week to have them count a 1 five star which didn't originally get counted. So far only been getting automatic replies. Even tried to message one of the Uber exec on facebook.....

I also just today reported a trip. The pax put an address at the airport and while on the ride was on the phone, so I had no possibilities to ask her where exactly. So I followed the GPS which took me to a remote area of the airport. Pax was not happy. Messaged Uber and wrote that pax should be required to input their Terminal at all times. 
Don't think Uber will do anything about that rating.....


----------



## ubersan

Uber seems to just send you an automated message. Most all of the responses to drivers help questions seem to be ridiculous automated messages, at least from my limited experience when sending them issue messages. I knew I would get a 1 star from a passenger who expected me to be a personal driver and wait around for an unspecified amount of time so she could shop. When I politely declined and she continued to argue that other drivers wait for her to go shopping, I knew a 1 star was in the works. I contacted Uber before she rated me, but got some silly automated message about mutual respect, blah, blah, blah, that I should ignore that rating, and focusing on accumulating 5 stars. With over 100 ratings her 1 star pushed me from 4.84 to 4.82, yet after accumulating 8 more 5-stars, my rating remained at 4.82. Sent Uber a flood of additional responses to their automated response, and of course get the big IGNORE DRIVER silence.


----------



## wk1102

avguste said:


> I have been trying this week to have them count a 1 five star which didn't originally get counted. So far only been getting automatic replies. Even tried to message one of the Uber exec on facebook.....
> 
> I also just today reported a trip. The pax put an address at the airport and while on the ride was on the phone, so I had no possibilities to ask her where exactly. So I followed the GPS which took me to a remote area of the airport. Pax was not happy. Messaged Uber and wrote that pax should be required to input their Terminal at all times.
> Don't think Uber will do anything about that rating.....


A lot of airports , when you just type the airport name in the navigation, will tale you to a service entrance or similar. Ft Lauderdale and Miami aorports both do this. It sounds like thos is what happened to you. I suggest you do a little research and either memorize or make a note of the address. I texted myself the terminal addresses so if I need to go to onr of those airports i can copy/paste the correct address and be on my way.


----------



## Ben Doerr

I am close to getting deactivated. I am going to try and find a lawyer who will sue passengers for deflimatiom of carracture and lost wages.Esp since most my ones and twos come from collage kids wanting to put 18 peps in my mini. Fuber will love that.


----------



## tohunt4me

Very shady business practice.
Especially when 40%-50% of riders do not rate.
Angry riders always rate.

The ratings system will be the next class action lawsuit.


----------



## avguste

yea, about right. So far I have done 65 trips on Uber and only 48 were rated.


----------



## tohunt4me

avguste said:


> I have been trying this week to have them count a 1 five star which didn't originally get counted. So far only been getting automatic replies. Even tried to message one of the Uber exec on facebook.....
> 
> I also just today reported a trip. The pax put an address at the airport and while on the ride was on the phone, so I had no possibilities to ask her where exactly. So I followed the GPS which took me to a remote area of the airport. Pax was not happy. Messaged Uber and wrote that pax should be required to input their Terminal at all times.
> Don't think Uber will do anything about that rating.....


The less one communicates with Uber,
The happier one is.


----------



## Matador350

So far I haven't given any of my pax a lower than 5 star rating because frankly I haven't had any bad pax. Some just are quiet and others are very nice to converse with. So I don't understand why some would give me a shit rating and leave no issues on uber.


----------



## avguste

You are basically in a similar situation as me


Matador350 said:


> So far I haven't given any of my pax a lower than 5 star rating because frankly I haven't had any bad pax. Some just are quiet and others are very nice to converse with. So I don't understand why some would give me a shit rating and leave no issues on uber.


----------



## ubersan

The rating system is bloated on the rider side, and their ratings don't matter. If you legitimately give a rider a lower rating, the rider has the ability to see it or the impact of it before giving their rating to you. That is, riders can give reprisal ratings, whereas drivers have to provide ratings right away. I guarantee that they will give a much lower rating if they see you didn't give them 5 stars.


----------



## driverguy77

jRockstan said:


> Like ebay feedback, can you dispute Uber ratings and have them removed?


Ebay's feedback is MUCH better, a comment every time (so I know what I did right or wrong) and good, bad or neutral feedback.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

driverguy77 said:


> Ebay's feedback is MUCH better, a comment every time (so I know what I did right or wrong) and good, bad or neutral feedback.


The resurrector strikes again!!


----------



## Lee239

Ubernic said:


> How do you know what they rated you? All I see if 5 stars or non 5 stars.


When you are at 4.88 and you see you get another 5 stars it won't go up usually for 3 or 4 more stars, but you get a 1 star and it drops you to 4.77 and then refuse to be someone's slave and make a free stop for them and you go to 4.70 Uber ratings are the opposite of gas prices, gas prices go up fast uber ratings go up slow,



avguste said:


> yea, about right. So far I have done 65 trips on Uber and only 48 were rated.


That's a lot, I did 100 trips and only about 50 were rated. Usually it's because the person who has the account is letting someone else ride.


----------



## viciousphilpy

I was 4.94 before some 17 year old dweeb with a hard on for justice got scared because I told an edgy joke. I'm 29, I'm a cool dude, never got such random push back. 

I dropped to 4.88, I have gotten 35 5 stars and 1 4 star since then and I am a 4.92. It goes up slowly.


----------



## Lee239

viciousphilpy said:


> I was 4.94 before some 17 year old dweeb with a hard on for justice got scared because I told an edgy joke. I'm 29, I'm a cool dude, never got such random push back.
> 
> I dropped to 4.88, I have gotten 35 5 stars and 1 4 star since then and I am a 4.92. It goes up slowly.


If the 17 year old was alone they were not allowed to ride.


----------



## Bpr2

Lee239 said:


> If the 17 year old was alone they were not allowed to ride.


Ahaha a the number of times I've been cussed out by mommy and daddies little darlings trying go act tough when I tell them I won't take them.


----------



## viciousphilpy

I'll give anyone a ride within reason. In my eyes a 17 year old is capable of taking an uber.


----------



## A T

You can get 50 5 star rides in a row and your luck if your rating goes up even a percentage of a point. Get 4 stars one time hear the toilet flush.


----------



## driverguy77

viciousphilpy said:


> I'll give anyone a ride within reason. In my eyes a 17 year old is capable of taking an uber.


I gave an 11 year old, like a 20 mile ride after they were escorted to my car by their parent, but I didn't know I wasn't supposed to. They have to 16-18, IIRC.


----------



## FXService

I got 3 starred last night by a Black Car passenger because he asked me to wait on him at a bar while he went in to check it out. I told him I couldn't as I had a client I had to pickup from Artizen in 35 minutes and I needed to be there and ready. 5 minutes later I go from 4.96 to 4.95 And a fresh 1% on the 3 stars. No rider feedback left. And nothing I can do about it. It's unfair, especially considering the ride and conversation was very lively until he asked for me to wait and was denied. People are just pricks. Plus I called two other driver friends and vented, turns out they had same pax before a nd he rated them 3 and 4 stars too. Dont worry about, youre still a new driver it'll level out. I also got one starred once because pax refused to call his friend and correct a non-existent address. And proceeded to get out at the wrong house party.


----------



## driverguy77

FXService said:


> I got 3 starred last night by a Black Car passenger because he asked me to wait on him at a bar while he went in to check it out. I told him I couldn't as I had a client I had to pickup from Artizen in 35 minutes and I needed to be there and ready. 5 minutes later I go from 4.96 to 4.95 And a fresh 1% on the 3 stars. No rider feedback left. And nothing I can do about it. It's unfair, especially considering the ride and conversation was very lively until he asked for me to wait and was denied. People are just pricks. Plus I called two other driver friends and vented, turns out they had same pax before a nd he rated them 3 and 4 stars too. Dont worry about, youre still a new driver it'll level out. I also got one starred once because pax refused to call his friend and correct a non-existent address. And proceeded to get out at the wrong house party.


Who are you talking to? I'm not a new driver, I have I think 100 rides, but not a very good rating.


----------



## FXService

driverguy77 said:


> Who are you talking to? I'm not a new driver, I have I think 100 rides, but not a very good rating.


100 rides is still very new. Especially on X. You can do 100 x rides in a week


----------



## driverguy77

FXService said:


> 100 rides is still very new. Especially on X. You can do 100 x rides in a week


Really? Yes, you could do 100, if I worked all day, every day that's at least 14 rides a day, maybe in an urban area, perhaps, you'd get that. There is semi-urban one about 20 minutes away, Boston is an hour away. I'm not new, if you mean how long have I been driving. I stopped because I didn't want to get deactivated as my rating was really bad. I thought maybe I could really kiss ass to make it better, load up with water, and some soda, maybe hot chocolate and coffee too, and only do 1 ride a day, until it improves. Sofar, I haven't done that.

Thing is, I have no idea what was wrong with my rides, I have missed a few turns here and there, even with a GPS it can be difficult sometimes. I followed it once and the girls with me asked why I was taking the route I was- because the GPS told me so that's probably it. If I could fix it, I'd have them rate me on several things, cleanliness of the car, good route, courtesy of the driver, or require them/give them the option, to put a comment like on ebays feedback. I had a two rider, two girls, one was fine, the second one picked up gave me flak "take this route and hurry up" "Can you turn the radio on so we're not dying back here," "Pull into this lane" "go here, go there" "speed up" and I don't know if it was her, but someone reported me as being an "unsafe driver" after all that.


----------



## FXService

driverguy77 said:


> Really? Yes, you could do 100, if I worked all day, every day that's at least 14 rides a day, maybe in an urban area, perhaps, you'd get that. There is semi-urban one about 20 minutes away, Boston is an hour away. I'm not new, if you mean how long have I been driving. I stopped because I didn't want to get deactivated as my rating was really bad. I thought maybe I could really kiss ass to make it better, load up with water, and some soda, maybe hot chocolate and coffee too, and only do 1 ride a day, until it improves. Sofar, I haven't done that.
> 
> Thing is, I have no idea what was wrong with my rides, I have missed a few turns here and there, even with a GPS it can be difficult sometimes. I followed it once and the girls with me asked why I was taking the route I was- because the GPS told me so that's probably it. If I could fix it, I'd have them rate me on several things, cleanliness of the car, good route, courtesy of the driver, or require them/give them the option, to put a comment like on ebays feedback. I had a two rider, two girls, one was fine, the second one picked up gave me flak "take this route and hurry up" "Can you turn the radio on so we're not dying back here," "Pull into this lane" "go here, go there" "speed up" and I don't know if it was her, but someone reported me as being an "unsafe driver" after all that.


Extra shit like water and snacks do nothing except leave trash in your vehicle. Trust me I use to do it. It has ZERO impact on your ratings. And it sounds like you picked up LilCindy. For that I am truly sorry.

Seriously though, how low is your rating? Is it like 4.6?


----------



## driverguy77

FXService said:


> Extra shit like water and snacks do nothing except leave trash in your vehicle. Trust me I use to do it. It has ZERO impact on your ratings. And it sounds like you picked up LilCindy. For that I am truly sorry.
> 
> Seriously though, how low is your rating? Is it like 4.6?


LilCindy? This person https://uberpeople.net/threads/2018-what-passengers-want.231003/ Or, is it some kinda term for a *****y girl/personification name, Like Uncle Sam, or Steppin Jeppin?


----------



## FXService

driverguy77 said:


> LilCindy? This person https://uberpeople.net/threads/2018-what-passengers-want.231003/ Or, is it some kinda term for a *****y girl/personification name, Like Uncle Sam, or Steppin Jeppin?


 Yeah. That person.

LilCindy is what we are going to start calling pissant riders


----------



## spoilsport

This is bullshit. I had a drunk give me a 1 rating bringing overall down from 4.96 to 4.95.

I was at correct pick up. He called and was lost. I offered to come get him. He said he was at SE corner of park but the streets he gave were the NE corner. I told him so. He said he didn't like my tone which admittedly was frustrated but restrained.

I should have cancelled then as he was 10 minutes late, the app was suggesting cancel, etc. I was nice enough to stay, apologize for frustration, he was with a group of 4 and the smell of alcohol permeated my car.

I realize it would be cumbersome for Uber to take individual incidents into account. They should consider throwing out a certain percentage, say 1%, for the odd drunks.


----------



## Mista T

I find that if I take the time to explain why I am sub 4.8 to each pax, they are very sympathetic.


----------



## Bpr2

Mista T said:


> I find that if I take the time to explain why I am sub 4.8 to each pax, they are very sympathetic.


Out of curiosity, what does mr t tell the pax?


----------



## Mista T

Bpr2 said:


> Out of curiosity, what does mr t tell the pax?


Hi folks, how are you today. What's the name? Great, and we are going to ____? Perfect. You are probably wondering about my low rating. I'm happy to explain, if you like.

(pax speaks)

Yes? Okay, well, there are some passengers that are really uptight about stuff, which I just don't get AT ALL. I know I get a few bad ratings every Friday and Saturday night, usually people complain about me having a few drinks. But I don't see the problem, I never have more than 4 and I always have my drinks or shots with plenty of food, which absorbs the alcohol.

(pax speaks)

Yes, you're correct, and that zero tolerance policy means they have zero tolerance for anyone driving drunk, which I never do! I mean, driving drunk is just stupid, but I never get to that point, ever. I take this issue very seriously, which most people don't understand.

(pax speaks)

Right here? Are tou sure? You are still 3 miles away from your destination.

(pax speaks)

Okay, here ya go, have a good evening!


----------



## kc ub'ing!

spoilsport said:


> Uber to take individual incidents into account


Or you can take matters into your hands; cutting uber off at the knees and removing all power from inconsiderate paxholes by... not caring about ratings! 


spoilsport said:


> 4.96 to 4.95


Ratings don't increase earnings. So did you feel taller, smarter or handsomer at 4.96? If you wish to raise your self esteem try doing kindnesses for others. As I have done here.


----------



## Toronto_u

Well, not everybody is like you.

I do have my life, doing uber for the community, but, you cannot expect that all the others are driven by the same feelings.

Not all all of the people are healthy....your air refresher might work for 99% for all of the the customers, but, you'll get for sure the 1% asthmatic one.

Some will leave for sure garbage behind...always need to check after the ride is over.

Other will get hysterical because they are late, frustrated, or...just so.

In my mind, I do have the responsability to avoid accidents and to bring the rider safe to the destination.
The rider has a different view of all this.

If you do have a life, you'll never rate a ride or give it a 5 star.

If not, nothing will be perfect for you.

for $10 they may ruin your rating.To cheap for a taxi, to ego for a bus ride.


----------



## RideshareUSA

jRockstan said:


> Like ebay feedback, can you dispute Uber ratings and have them removed?


Even if you could, who the F cares, and surely, there are better things to do with your time. Right?....Thought so!


----------



## MadTownUberD

Toronto_u said:


> Well, not everybody is like you.
> 
> I do have my life, doing uber for the community, but, you cannot expect that all the others are driven by the same feelings.
> 
> Not all all of the people are healthy....your air refresher might work for 99% for all of the the customers, but, you'll get for sure the 1% asthmatic one.
> 
> Some will leave for sure garbage behind...always need to check after the ride is over.
> 
> Other will get hysterical because they are late, frustrated, or...just so.
> 
> In my mind, I do have the responsability to avoid accidents and to bring the rider safe to the destination.
> The rider has a different view of all this.
> 
> If you do have a life, you'll never rate a ride or give it a 5 star.
> 
> If not, nothing will be perfect for you.
> 
> for $10 they may ruin your rating.To cheap for a taxi, to ego for a bus ride.


----------



## WNYuber

jRockstan said:


> Like ebay feedback, can you dispute Uber ratings and have them removed?


The first time I got a 3 I wept violently, now when I get 1's I just laugh it off. #learningnottocareanymore


----------



## CTK

Matador350 said:


> I've sent them an email just now about a 1 start rating I received. My track record shows (25) 5 star and (4) 4 star rating before I got hit with the 1 start that dropped my rating down quite a bit. I just want an explanation as to why I got the 1 star since they didn't leave any feedback.


You won't get an explanation, nor will they tell you which rider gave you 1*. You're wasting your time - it happens, move on.


----------

